# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  WinAmp 5.33: проблемы с грамотным отображением заголовков

## Антон

На данной стадии моего дилетантского музыкального развития WinAmp устраивает меня практически всем, кроме одной особенности: *он неправильно воспроизводит буквы национальных алфавитов в бегущей строке (songticker), а также в библиотеке (library)*. Поясню на примере. Есть прекрасная интернет-станция Swiss Radio Classic, которую я часто слушаю. Когда она работает, в бегущей строке отображается название произведения и имя композитора. Но... криво. Все немецкие умляуты (&#228;, &#252;, &#246 :Wink:  и французские аксанты (&#233;, &#232 :Wink:  отображаются русскими буквами либо вовсе "съедаются". Так вместо f*&#252;*r я вижу f*ь*r, а Fr*&#233;*d*&#233;*ric урезается до Frdric.

Прежде чем стукнуться сюда, я побывал на "родном" винамповском англоязычном форуме. Прочитал наставления тамошнего DJ Egg о настройках. Поставил себе Arial Unicode MS (22 мегабайта!). И... никаких результатов.

Что касается заголовков вещей на mp3-файлах, – в бегущей строке и редакторе они отображаются грамотно, но библиотека опять-таки "съедает" все умляуты.

Я написал туда. "Гуру" Egg молчит. Пробовал искать на русскоязычных форумах, но там, в основном, все темы крутятся вокруг скинов и спецэффектов (к чему лично я совершенно равнодушен).

Мне не раз советовали языковые патчи. Это вопроса не решает. Если стоит такой мощный шрифт, как Arial Unicode MS (там 40 000 символов), он должен воспроизводить всё. Скорее всего, дело в каких-то тонкостях настроек (возможно, настроек реестра), но это лишь моя догадка.

Буду благодарен за любую информацию на этот счет.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## IgorA

Антон
Попробуйте прописать Arial Unicode MS в настройках Скины-Модерн-Шрифты и снимите галки Использовать внутренний фильтр и использование 7-битных шрифтов

----------


## Антон

IgorA, спасибо за ответ. Эти советы приведены на англоязычном форуме (там даже картинки есть, чтобы не ошибиться). Я всё так и сделал. Увы, не помогает. На моем "чайниковом" уровне мне почему-то кажется, что сюда причастны какие-то характеристики реестра. Наверное, нужно прописать Arial Unicode MS там, но где именно – я не знаю, а реестр – дело тонкое.

----------


## IgorA

Антон
А сам шрифт в системе прописан? Панель управления-Шрифты, если да, то видимо все обстоит несколько сложнее  :Sad:

----------


## Антон

Конечно, прописан. Еще раз проверил. Стоит, занимая аж 22 мегабайта. Я его смотрел в опции "Символ" – более сорока тысяч знаков. Есть такие буквы, о которых я даже не подозревал.

Сейчас в одном из сообщений (просматривал другие сайты) натолкнулся на описание схожей проблемы. Там автор был вынужден перейти на iTunes. Кто-то ему высказал предположение, что дело в ядре WinAmp'a, и в который раз посетовал на шовинизм американцев, которые "забывают" о существовании иных языков. Но что считать ядром? Как туда залезть? И, главное, – что грамотно поменять? Тут уж начинаешь думать, не поменять ли сам проигрыватель? Но мне нравится в нем бегущая строка, которая есть далеко не везде.

----------


## IgorA

Возможно, судя по руссификатору от SamLab там много чего переделывается.
Но может дело и в формате передаваемом с радиостанции.

----------


## Антон

Я продолжаю в параллель искать сам. Попробовал установить iTunes. Там точно такая же петрушка с отображением названий, хотя станция была совсем другая. Мне он не понравился; настройки там какие-то "легковесные". Удалил.

Самое интересное, что информация о файле отображается правильно (специально наставил там умляутов и аксантов – показались все). Но в заголовках библиотеки (Media Library) всё это исчезает.

У меня есть неплохая программа конвертации файлов DMC converter. Там еще чище: вместо умляутов и аксантов сплошняком отображаются русские буквы. Если вставлять через буфер обмена – появляются вопросительные знаки. Чтобы было понятно, у меня стоит раскладка клавиатуры "США Международная", которая позволяет вводить все эти штучки, не прибегая к опции "Символ". Кстати, через комбинации Юникода они тоже не хотят вставляться.

Тогда возникает вопрос: это что же, нужно ставить английскую версию "винды", чтобы всё отображалось правильно? Ведь тогда на кириллицу не спишешь? С другой стороны, Юникод обязан понимать все знаки... Или действительно, нужно лезть в реестр и перенабирать значения каких-то ключей, ответственных за язык. Но лезть туда наобум страшно (опыт уже был).

P. S. Я намеренно поставил английскую версию WinAmp, чтобы никакие русификации не портили дело.

----------


## IgorA

Может стоит поколдовать в панели Языки-Дополнительно-Кодовые страницы преобразования.
Хотя опять же, если станция не передает заголовок в Юникоде может и не получится

----------


## Антон

Доброго времени суток, IgorA!

Поставил все мыслимые страницы преобразования (пришлось даже диск всосывать). Ситуация та же. Названия "эмпешек" отображаются правильно в бегущей строке и в редакторе. В History все это "съедается".

Написал на Swiss Radio Classic. Интересно, что ответят оттуда (если ответят).

Благодаря возможностям AVZ, составил перечень всех реестровых ключей, связанных с ВинАмпом. Список впечатляющий, но моих мозгов не хватает, чтобы понять, где так скрываются непосредственно языковые ключики.

----------


## Антон

Ухлопал полдня на эксперименты с разными проигрывателями и вот что обнаружил: информация радиостанций в бегущей (и неподвижной) строке ВЕЗДЕ отображается с одними и теми же ошибками.

Тогда возникает закономерный вопрос: где исправлять кодировку и возможно ли вообще такое исправление? У меня в Интернете и во всех почтовых программах всё прекрасно воспроизводится (пример – письма из Чехии, а уж там всяких значков над буквами предостаточно). Описанная "коза" возникает лишь в проигрывателях и в "аське" (QIP тоже заменяет умляуты русскими буквами).

----------


## IgorA

Антон
Видимо стоит подождать ответ с радио, о формате.
ps С проигрывателями вообще интересно.
Например Apollo не понимает ID3 v2 в Юникоде, плеер в телефоне SE W800 понимает, а компьютерный Apollo нет  :Smiley:

----------


## Антон

Побывав на майкрософтовском сайте, зашел на страницу национальных сайтов. Так вот: на моем компьютере воспроизводятся абсолютно все шрифты, использующие латинскую графику, греческий, а также... японский и китайский (и не квадратиками, а настоящими иероглифами!). Вот где зарыт пес?

Кстати, в Windows Media Player очень тяжелое для глаз воспроизведение информации; нечеткое и на черном фоне, который никак не убрать.

----------


## IgorA

> Вот где зарыт пес?


А пес его знает  :Wink:

----------


## Антон

Это точно!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Во всяком случае, мой кот этого явно не знает. Самое досадное, что практически на всех форумах, куда я стукался за вчерашний день, людей занимают преимущественно "шкурки" (скины) и всякие спецэффекты вроде танцующих девиц. Еще я понял, что ВинАмпом больше пользуются для воспроизведения звуковых файлов, чем для радио.

Кстати, обнаружил у него еще одну "козу": мой ВинАмп не желает воспроизводить обычные звуковые сидюшники. Выскакивает сообщение об ошибке и требование закрыть проигрыватель. Странно. Такую экзотику, как .vqf играет, а примитивный звуковой диск играть не желает, хотя все эти форматы у него заявлены.

----------


## IgorA

Настройки-Установки-Связи галка Связать программу с аудио комп.дисками
Первая сверху справа
И должен быть установлен плагин Ввода CD plug-in
Правда у меня 5.32, может это глюк 33 версии

----------


## maXmo

> С другой стороны, Юникод обязан понимать все знаки...


он и понимает, но кто тебе сказал, что винамп работает в юникоде?




> Так вот: на моем компьютере воспроизводятся абсолютно все шрифты, использующие латинскую графику, греческий, а также... японский и китайский (и не квадратиками, а настоящими иероглифами!).


поздравляю, не каждый до такого доходит, хотя для этого с избытком хватает простой установки Arial Unicode

У тебя есть два выхода
1) руссифицировать винамп
2) использовать foobar – говорят, он чуть ли не эвристически определяет кодировку.

----------


## Антон

Я еще в самом начале заявил о своем дилетантстве. Добавлю теперь: не только по части музыкальных вкусов. О существовании Arial Unicode я как и узнал благодаря неполадкам с ВинАмпом (до этого, когда попадал на японские сайты или видел ссылки на них, иероглифы изображались квадратиками).

Теперь вопросы:
1. Зачем мне русифицировать ВинАмп, когда русский язык он прекрасно видит и воспроизводит без ошибок?

1.1 А как же ВинАмп не работает в Юникоде, если на его "родном" сайте просят для корректного воспроизведения установить Arial Unicode? Мне сейчас интереснее всего, в каком формате передают свои сведения радиостанции?

2. Сунул нос в Яндекс и, насколько понял, foobar не ловит интернет-радио. Это так?

----------


## Антон

Одну свою "чайниковость" я победил! :Stick Out Tongue:  

Я разгадал, почему ВинАмп не желал воспроизводить аудиодиски. Он у меня стоял не на программном диске С, а на диске Е, где я собираю подобные программы. Потому и не желал воспроизводиться и без конца выдавал ошибку. Переустановил его на диск С, и всё прекрасно заработало. Но проблемы с корректным отображением (увы! :Cry:  ) остались.

Попробовал бета-версию 5.34. По внутреннему оформлению тех же Опций... "на любителя". В остальном разницы не заметил.

----------


## maXmo

> 1. Зачем мне русифицировать ВинАмп, когда русский язык он прекрасно видит и воспроизводит без ошибок?


это утверждение абсолютно ложно, т.к. твоя проблема именно в том и состоит, что он отображает русский с ошибками.




> 1.1 А как же ВинАмп не работает в Юникоде, если на его "родном" сайте просят для корректного воспроизведения установить Arial Unicode?


он частично работает в юникоде, частично – нет. Если используется шрифт из скина, он ведь не юникодный. В руссификаторе шрифт скина должен быть руссифицирован.

----------


## Антон

Вероятно, я не слишком понятно написал. Пишу еще раз: с правильным отображением РУССКИХ надписей у меня проблем НЕТ. Ни одного искажения. Чисто английские надписи тоже воспроизводятся правильно. А вот при воспроизвдении французских и немецких надписей их умляуты и аксанты *заменяются русскими буквами* или "съедаются" вовсе. Спрашивается, что изменит русификация, если станция немецкая или швейцарская, и там вообще нет ни одного заголовка, написанного по-русски?

----------


## dword

íå ïîíèìàþ çà÷åì âîîáùå ôðàíöóçñêèå è íåìåöêèå íàäïèñè?
ìîæåò ñòîèò ðàçîáðàòüñÿ ñ ñàìîé ðàäèîñòàíöèåé,îòêóäà èä¸ò òðàíñëÿöèÿ ìîæåò ýòî îò íèõ èä¸ò íå òîò  ôîðìàò èëè êîäèðîâêà. :Huh:  à winamp íà äèñêå Å - èíòåðåñíîå ðåøåíèå. :Wink:

----------

Íàäîåëî áûòü æåðòâîé? Ñòàíü ïðîôè ïî èíôîðìàöèîííîé áåçîïàñíîñòè, ïîëó÷àé ñàìóþ ñâåæóþ èíôîðìàöèþ îá óãðîçàõ è ñðåäñòâàõ çàùèòû îò âåäóùåãî ðîññèéñêîãî àíàëèòè÷åñêîãî öåíòðà Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Àíòîí

Êîððåêòíîå îòîáðàæåíèÿ íàäïèñåé, èñïîëüçóþùèõ áîëåå ñëîæíûé âàðèàíò ëàòèíñêîãî àëôàâèòà, íåæåëè ñòàíäàðòíûå 26 áóêâ,  ýòî ïðîñòî äåëî âêóñà. Êòî íà ÷òî îáðàùàåò âíèìàíèå. Ê ñ÷àñòüþ, â Èíòåðíåòå åñòü íå òîëüêî çàñèëüå àíãëèéñêîãî, à òàêæå è äðóãèå ÿçûêè, íå æåëàþùèå, ÷òîáû íàäïèñè íà íèõ ïîäãîíÿëè ïîä àìåðèêàíñêèé ñòàíäàðò. Ê òîìó æå, á*î*ëüøàÿ ÷àñòü êëàññè÷åñêîãî ìóçûêàëüíîãî íàñëåäèÿ ñîçäàíà íå ïðåäñòàâèòåëÿìè àíãëîÿçû÷íîãî ìèðà, à íåìöàìè, ôðàíöóçàìè, èòàëüÿíöàìè, ðóññêèìè. È êîãäà âèäèøü ëÿïû â íàäïèñÿõ, ýòî òî æå ñàìîå, ÷òî ôàëüøèâûå íîòû.

Íî ïîâòîðÿþ, ýòî, êîíå÷íî,  äåëî âêóñà. Êòî-òî ê ýòîìó ðàâíîäóøåí, êàê ÿ ñîâåðøåííî ðàâíîäóøåí ê íàâîðî÷åííûì ñêèíàì è ðàçíûì ñïåöýôôåêòàì.

----------


## maXmo

> À âîò ïðè âîñïðîèçâäåíèè ôðàíöóçñêèõ è íåìåöêèõ íàäïèñåé èõ óìëÿóòû è àêñàíòû *çàìåíÿþòñÿ ðóññêèìè áóêâàìè* èëè "ñúåäàþòñÿ" âîâñå.


âîíà ÷î Ïðîâåðü, ÷òî áóäåò, åñëè âîñïðîèçâîäèòü íå ðàäèî, à ôàéë òèïà ìï3.

----------


## Àíòîí

Íàäïèñè ôàéëîâ âîïðîèçâîäÿòñÿ ïðåêðàñíî è â áåãóùåé ñòðîêå, è â ðåäàêòîðå ïëåéëèñòîâ. Íî â áèáëèîòåêå âñ¸, ÷òî íå óêëàäûâàåòñÿ â ñòàíäàðòíûå 26 ëàòèíñêèõ áóêâ, èñêàæàåòñÿ èëè ïðîïàäàåò.

Æàëü, êîíå÷íî, ÷òî ðàçðàáîò÷èêè ÂèíÀìïà íå íàïèñàëè ãäå-íèáóäü â ñïðàâêå î òàêèõ îñîáåííîñòÿõ áåãóùåé ñòðîêè.

----------


## Àíòîí

Âîïðîñ óæå íå âî ÂèíÀìïó à ïî äðóãèì ïðîèãðûâàòåëÿì, ñïîñîáíûì ïðèíèìàòü Èíòåðíåò-ðàäèî. Ìíå ñîâåòîâàëè ïîñòàâèòü JetAudio. Ñêîëüêî ÿ íè ñìîòðåë èíôîðìàöèè â Ñåòè, ÷åñòíî ãîâîðÿ, òàê è íå ïîíÿë: ìîæåò ëè îí ïðèíèìàòü Èíòåðåíåò-ñòàíöèè. Åñëè äà, òî êàêèå? Ïî âíóòðåííåìó ôèêñèðîâàííîìó ñïèñêó, èëè ïî url-àäðåñàì? Èíñòðóêöèé ê ýòîìó ïðîèãðûâàòåëþ ÿ âîîáùå íå íàøåë (ïðàâäà, âîçìîæíî, íå òàì èñêàë).

Çàòî ìåíÿ î÷åíü ïîðàäîâàëè âîçìîæíîñòè "ìàëûøà" Screamer Radio. Ïðè ñâîåé êîìïàêòíîñòè, çâóê îí âîñïðîèçâîäèò ãîðàçäî ëó÷øå Radio Clicker'a. Ê òîìó æå, îí âêëþ÷àåòñÿ ñ âíóòðåííèõ ñïèñêîâ, è ñ ââîäèìûõ àäðåñîâ. Ïðàâäà, íèêàêèõ áåãóùèõ ñòðîê òàì íåò, íèêàêèõ ýêâàëàéçåðîâ òîæå. È òåì íå ìåíåå, îí ïîçâîëÿåò çàïèñûâàòü çâóê ñ ïîòîêîâîãî âåùàíèÿ (ýòó ôóêöèþ åùå íå ïðîáîâàë). Ïî-ìîåìó, íà ôîðóìå íåëüçÿ çàíèìàòüñÿ ðåêëàìîé, ïîñåìó èíòåðåñóþùèåñÿ áåç òðóäà íàéäóò ñàéò Screamer Radio â Ñåòè.

----------


## IgorA

Õîòåë Âàì åãî ïîñîâåòîâàòü  :Smiley:  (Screamer Radio), íî ïîñêîëüêó ðàçãîâîð øåë ïðî WinAmp è îòîáðàæåíèå âîñïðîèçâîäèìîãî ïðîèçâåäåíèÿ, íå ñòàë.
À ìàëûø î÷åíü íåïëîõ  :Wink:  è çàïèñàííîå ñîðòèðóåò ïî ïàïî÷êàì ñ íàçâàíèÿìè ñòàíöèè.

----------


## Àíòîí

Äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê, IgorA!

À ïðî JetAudio Âû ÷òî-íèáóäü çíàåòå? ß óæå ïèñàë: ïîðàæàåò îòñóòñòâèå èíñòðóêöèé (õîòÿ áû íà àíãëèéñêîì). Ïî äðóãèì ïðîèãðûâàòåëÿì òüìà è íà ðàçíûõ ñàéòàõ. À òóò  íè îäíîé.

----------


## IgorA

Íåò  :Sad:  Õâàòàåò WA, Apollo è Screamer Radio

----------


## Àíòîí

Ìíå â Screamer'e, â ðåæèìå çàïèñè, áîëüøå âñåãî íðàâèòñÿ îòñóòñòâèå øóìîâûõ ïàóç. Íå çíàþ, êàê ýòî ãðàìîòíî íàçâàòü (÷àéíèê åñòü ÷àéíèê!), íî êîãäà ÿ ïèøó â Total Recorder'e è ïîòîì ïðîèãðûâàþ (íà íåì æå), ÷åðåç ìèíóòó-ïîëòîðû èíäèêàòîð çàøêàëèâàåò, íà ãðàôèêå  "íåáîñêðåá÷èê" âìåñòî çóáöîâ, à â äèíàìèêàõ  øóì. Êîíå÷íî, âñ¸ âûðåçàåìî, íî óæ áîëüíî íàäîåäàåò ãíàòü çàïèñü è âûðåçàòü êóñîê çà êóñêîì. Îïÿòü-òàêè, íå çíàþ, ìîæíî ëè âûðåçàòü òàêèå âåùè "íà àâòîìàòå". À äåëàë íà ïðîáó çàïèñü â Screamer'e  âñå íà óäèâëåíèå ãëàäêî.

----------


## IgorA

SR ïèøåò ïåñíè ïî îòäåëüíîñòè, à íå îäíèì ôàéëîì, âîçìîæíî ýòî áóäåò çàâèñåòü è îò ñòàíöèè

----------


## Àíòîí

ß ïîêà íå óñïåë ðàçîáðàòüñÿ, ÷åì çàïèñü â "Ðåæèìå îäèíî÷íîé ïåñíè" îòëè÷àåòñÿ îò ïðîñòî çàïèñè? Âåäü êîãäà èäåò ïåðåäà÷à, è îíà çàïèñûâàåòñÿ, Screamer íå "óçíà¸ò" ïåñíè è íå ïåðåêèäûâàåò çàïèñü ñëåäþùóåé ïåñíè íà íîâûé ôàéë.

----------


## IgorA

Çàâèñèò ýòî îò ñòàíöèè, â ëîêàëüíîé ñåòè îí ó ìåíÿ ïðåêðàñíî ðåæåò.
Èñïûòûâàòü íà èíòåðíåò ñòàíöèÿõ íå ïîçâîëÿåò ñòîèìîñòü òðàôèêà  :Smiley:

----------


## Àíòîí

Ïî-âèäèìîìó, ìîæíî ïîäâåñòè èòîãè ýòîé òåìû... Èòàê, ÷òî æå âûÿñíèëîñü?

1. Î÷åíü ìíîãèå ðàäèîñòàíöèè òåêñòîâóþ èíôîðìàöèþ ïåðåäàþò íå â Þíèêîäå, à â êîäèðîâêå *ISO-8859-1* (èëè *Windows-1252*). Ïîñêîëüêó ó áîëüøèíñòâà ðîññèéñêèõ ïîëüçîâàòåëåé ñòîèò "âèíäà", èñïîëüçóþùàÿ êîäèðîâêó Windows-1251, íåïðàâèëüíîå îòîáðàæåíèå âñåõ ýòèõ *&#228;&#252;&#243;&#231;* ãàðàíòèðîâàíî. Èñïðàâèòü ïîëîæåíèå ìîæíî äâóìÿ ñïîñîáàìè, êàæäûé èç êîòîðûõ âðÿä ëè ïîäõîäèò.

1.1 Íàñòðîéêà--Ïàíåëü óïðàâëåíèÿ--ßçûê è ðåãèîíàëüíûå ñòàíäàðòû--Äîïîëíèòåëüíî  Â îêîøêå "ßçûê ïðîãðàìì, íå ïîääåðæèâàþùèõ Þíèêîä", çàäàòü "Íåìåöêèé". ×ðåâàòî òåì, ÷òî ïî÷òîâûå è íåêîòîðûå äðóãèå ïðîãðàììû íà÷íóò ðàáîòàòü êðèâî.

1.2 Ïîñòàâèòü àíãëîÿçû÷íóþ "âèíäó", à ê íåé ïàêåò ìíîãîÿçûêîâîé ïîääåðæêè, çàòåì ïðîäåëàòü òó æå ìàíèïóëÿöèþ è ÿçûêîì, íå ïîääåðæèâàþùèì Þíèêîä, çàäàòü "Ðóññêèé". Òàêèå øòó÷êè õîðîøî äåëàòü, êîãäà æåñòêèé äèñê ÷èñòåíüêèé, è óñòàíîâêà "âèíäû" íà÷èíàåòñÿ ñ íóëÿ. Âî âñåõ îñòàëüíûõ ñëó÷àÿõ íóæíî êðåïêî ïîäóìàòü.
2. Èíôîðìàöèþ î ïåðåäàâàåìûõ ïðîèçâåäåíèÿõ è èìåíàõ êîìïîçèòîðîâ âîñïðîèçâîäèò äàæå òàêîé "ìàëûø", êàê Screamer, íî òîëüêî â òîì ñëó÷àå, åñëè ïîòîê âåùàíèÿ èäåò ñ ðàñøèðåíèåì mp3. Â íåêîòîðûõ ñëó÷àÿõ (ýòî çàâèñèò îò ñêîðîñòè Èíòåðíåòà ó ïîëüçîâàòåëÿ) ïðèõîäèòñÿ äîâîëüñòâîâàòüñÿ ðàñøèðåíèåì aacp, êîòîðîå íà Screamer'e íå âûäàåò íèêàêîé èíôîðìàöèè.

3. Îñîáî óïåðòûì è äîòîøíûì (ê ÷èñëó êîòîðûõ ïðèíàäëåæó, åñòåñòâåííî, è ÿ) ðåêîìåíäóþ (â ñëó÷àå ïîñòîÿííîãî äîñòóïà) çàõîäèòü íà ñàéò ñëóøàåìîé ñòàíöèè, â ðàçäåë ïðîãðàìì è ëèáî ñìîòðåòü èíôîðìàöèþ òàì, ëèáî ïðîñòî ïå÷àòàòü ðàñïèñàíèå ïåðåäà÷ íà ñëåäóþùèé äåíü (òàêîå äîñòóïíî, íàïðèìåð, íà Radio Swiss Classic; êàê íà äðóãèõ  íå çíàþ).

Áîëüøîå ñïàñèáî âñåì, êòî ïûòàëñÿ ìíå ïîìî÷ü. Âåðîÿíî, òåìó ìîæíî çàêðûòü... åñëè òîëüêî âäðóã íå îòûùåòñÿ êòî-òî, êòî çíàåò, êàê îáõèòðèòü "âèíäó" íå ñòîëü âàðâàðñêèìè ñïîñîáàìè.

----------


## maXmo

> 1.1 Íàñòðîéêà--Ïàíåëü óïðàâëåíèÿ--ßçûê è ðåãèîíàëüíûå ñòàíäàðòû--Äîïîëíèòåëüíî  Â îêîøêå "ßçûê ïðîãðàìì, íå ïîääåðæèâàþùèõ Þíèêîä", çàäàòü "Íåìåöêèé". ×ðåâàòî òåì, ÷òî ïî÷òîâûå è íåêîòîðûå äðóãèå ïðîãðàììû íà÷íóò ðàáîòàòü êðèâî.


ýòîìó åñòü ìåíåå âàðâàðñêàÿ àëüòåðíàòèâà

----------


## Àíòîí

Ïîøóñòðèâ íåìíîãî, ÿ äîáûë óïîìèíàåìóþ Âàìè àëüòåðíàòèâó. Ïîñòàâèë. Îäíàêî ïðî÷èòàâ ðåêîìåíäàöèè ñ òîãî ñàéòà, íå ñëèøêîì ïîíèìàþ, êàê åþ ïîëüçîâàòüñÿ ïðèìåíèòåëüíî ê ìíîãîñòðàäàëüíîìó ÂèíÀìïó. Åñëè ðàññóæäàþ ãëóïî, òêíèòå ìåíÿ íîñîì â ìîþ ãëóïîñòü. Ïî ñóòè, íóæíî óñòàíàâëèâàòü òðè äîáàâêè: äëÿ ôðàíöóçñêîãî, íåìåöêîãî è èñïàíñêîãî ÿçûêà (êàê ðàç âåñü íàáîð çàêàâûê, ÷òî âõîäèò â Windows-1252).

Ýòî îäèí âîïðîñ. Òåïåðü âòîðîé. Åñëè â ïðèìåðå ñ ñàéòà óêàçûâàëîñü ïðèëîæåíèå, òî ÷òî íóæíî óêàçàòü â ñëó÷àå Âèíàìïà? Âèíàìï ÿâëÿåòñÿ ïðîãðàììîé è âåñü ïîä .exe ïîïàäàòü íå ìîæåò. Åñëè çíàåòå, ïîæàëóéñòà, ïîäñêàæèòå.

----------


## maXmo

ðàáîòàåò applocale â òåðìèíàõ êîäèðîâîê, à íå ÿçûêîâ, à âèíàìï, êîãäà ÿ åãî â ïîñëåäíèé ðàç âèäåë, ø¸ë â ýêçåøíèêå.

----------


## Àíòîí

Ëèáî ÿ ÷òî-òî óïîðíî äåëàþ íå òàê, íî AppLocale íå ðàáîòàåò íè ñ Âèíàìïîì, íè ñ Real Player'îì. Ãîíèò òå æå ðóññêèå áóêâû âìåñòî óìëÿóòîâ. È â òîì, è â äðóãîì ñëó÷àå íàõîäèë "ýêçåøíûå" ôàéëû è èõ ïðîïèñûâàë â ïðèëîæåíèå. Ôèã âàì! Îí äàæå ÿðëûê íå æåëàåò ñîçäàâàòü, õîòÿ ñïðàøèâàåò, íå íóæíî ëè. È îðèåíòèðîâàí AppLocale âñå-òàêè íà ÿçûêè, à íå íà êîäèðîâêè.

----------


## maXmo

íå çíàþ, ó ìåíÿ ÿðëûê ñîçäà¸ò, ìîæåò òû åãî íå òàì èùåøü? Îí ñîçäà¸òñÿ â ïðîãðàììíîé ãðóïïå applocale

----------


## Àíòîí

Ïðîáîâàë ÿ è òîò ÿðëûê, ÷òî â ïðîãðàììíîé ãðóïïå AppLocale. Îí èäåò ñ ðàñøèðåíèåì tmp è ñïðàøèâàåò, ñ ïîìîùüþ êàêîé ïðîãðàììû îòêðûâàòüñÿ. ß âûáèðàë è ÂèíÀìï, è Real. Î ðåçóëüòàòàõ óæå ïèñàë. Âîçìîæíî, ïðîãðàììà êðèâàÿ; âîçìîæíî, ñ äàííîé âåðñèåé ÕÐ îíà íå ðàáîòàåò (êòî èç íàñ ìîæåò ïîõâàñòàòüñÿ ëèöåíçèîííûìè ïðîãðàììàìè!) Íî ôàêò îñòàåòñÿ ôàêòîì: óìëÿóòîâ è àêñàíòîâ îíà íå âèäèò.

----------


## maXmo

òû äëÿ êàêîãî ôàéëà ÿðëûê ñîçäàâàë?

----------


## Антон

Для файла со значком ВинАмпа: winamp.exe (серым цветом: Winamp Nullsoft). В моей версии размер файла 1,07 мегабайта.

Если это не тот файл, то для какого нужно создать ярлык? Спасибо за твое терпение по ответам на мои докучливые вопросы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

и ярлык к нему создаётся с расширением tmp?

----------


## Антон

Добрый вечер, maXmo!

Да, расширение у ярлыка tmp. Только что проверил на примере. В имени Шопена опять "съелись" обе *&#233;*. А какое должно быть расширение? exe? Кажется, я уже пробовал. Результат тот же.

----------


## maXmo

Странно, а в свойствах ярлыка в таргет что написано?

----------


## Антон

В свойствах написано, что это – файл "ТМР". Ярлык находится в той же папке, что и дистрибутив AppLocale. Может, его нужно переместить в папку с Винампом или на Рабочий стол? Хотя, разве от перемещения свойства изменятся.

----------


## maXmo

не, в таргете что написано (не знаю, как это по-русски), какое приложение будет запускаться?

----------


## Антон

Доброго времени суток, maXmo!

В свойствах написано: приложение Winamp. Ярлык позволяет запустить проигрыватель через AppLocale, но все "бяки" остаются прежними.

----------


## maXmo

ну не знаю, значит не помогает  :Smiley:

----------


## Антон

Привет, maXmo!

Если в твоем Винампе всё отображается правильно, я тебе искренне завидую. У меня получилось то, о чем предупредили швейцарцы с Radio Swiss Classic: они написали, что с Винампом AppLocale не работает.

Надо будет поэкспериментировать с Windows Media Player'ом и со Screamer'ом. Но у последнего информация показывается лишь в том случае, когда адрес имеет расширение mp3. Для этого зачастую нужна скорость 128 кБит/сек (у меня 110).

Заведя эту тему, я где-то посередине сетовал насчет шумовых пауз при записи на Total Recorder. Этот вопрос я добил: шумовые паузы вызваны... незарегистрированностью версии. Найдя "таблетку" к шестой версии означенного проигрывателя, избавился от пауз. Кому нужно – пишите в приват.

----------


## maXmo

у меня винампа нет  :Wink:

----------

